# SMS-Spam und die Suche nach dem Absender



## webwatcher (10 Juni 2008)

heise mobil - Special: Dem Spammer auf der Spur


> Ein genervter Handy-Besitzer kämpfte vor Gerichten darum, einen Urheber unerwünschter SMS-Werbebotschaften herauszubekommen – und hatte letztlich Erfolg, obgleich der Mobilfunkbetreiber sich nach Kräften dagegen wehrte, die verlangte Auskunft zu erteilen. Der Fall kann auch anderen von SMS-Spam belästigten Teilnehmern Mut machen, nach den Besitzern der Nummern zu fragen, von denen immer wieder verbotenerweise Werbung in den Nachrichteneingang fließt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Spam und die Suche nach dem Absender*

Ich habe sogar ein Verb dafür erfunden: daneboden!
Ein Sieg des Verbraucherschutzes gegen diejenigen, die jene schützen, vor denen Verbraucher geschützt werden sollen


----------

